# c section date



## grahams mum (Apr 5, 2011)

tomorrow afternoon i am going to see the consultant and he will give me the c section date i cant wait!!!!!!!


----------



## rachelha (Apr 5, 2011)

Ooh exciting, I quite like the idea of knowing their birthday in advance.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2011)

Hope all goes well Daniela


----------



## am64 (Apr 5, 2011)

cant aspettare per ottenere il daniela .. buona fortuna date


----------



## Blythespirit (Apr 5, 2011)

How exciting! I had my youngest by elective c section. It was good to be prepared and plan ahead. Are you staying awake? I did because I wanted to be able to hold him straight away and my girls could wait in a side room and meet their brother sooner. XXXXX


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 6, 2011)

i have the date !!!!! 3 of may first one in the morning and graham will come in with us so he can meet his sister straight away we have to be in hospital for 7 30 am


----------



## Blythespirit (Apr 6, 2011)

Fantastic!  XXXXX


----------



## stacey mardybum walsh (Apr 6, 2011)

congratulations hope all goes well for you xx


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2011)

grahams mum said:


> i have the date !!!!! 3 of may first one in the morning and graham will come in with us so he can meet his sister straight away we have to be in hospital for 7 30 am



Exciting!  Is graham excited too? I bet he'll be a wonderful brother to her


----------



## margie (Apr 6, 2011)

Not long to go at all - I bet you are busy nesting.  (Not sure that translates too well in Italian), it really means cleaning the house, tidying and generally preparing for the baby.


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 6, 2011)

really i am waiting for my mum (she is coming next week )so she can do all the house work we still have a few bits to buy as well and she will pay for that as well (this is what mum are for?) i know i am bit too old for mummy but i only see her once a year now and she does not really doing anything at home  she has only got my dad there and she loves england


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2011)

grahams mum said:


> really i am waiting for my mum (she is coming next week )so she can do all the house work we still have a few bits to buy as well and she will pay for that as well (this is what mum are for?) i know i am bit too old for mummy but i only see her once a year now and she does not really doing anything at home  she has only got my dad there and she loves england



Will she be joining the forum as graham's mum's mum?


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 6, 2011)

she does not speak english unless everybody want to translatetheir post


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 6, 2011)

a part from my date  today they told me i am a lot bigger that what i should be i am measuring like over 36 week (i am 34 +1)i need iron tablet and they told me not to woory even if the baby is big because i am having a c section( the problem is i have to carry her for another 4 weeks )i will be rolling by the end of april not walking anymore!!!


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh not the iron tablets turned by poop black! Horrid!

So excited for you.

Is Graham excited? xxx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Apr 8, 2011)

How exciting 

Enjoy your next few weeks before the big day


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 8, 2011)

graham is very happy thanks i really try to rest now (the school is FINISH!!!!!)because i cannot drive graham will be a little bit short of friends i really feel for him because i cannot do too much now and i hate not been able to drive anymore


----------



## pinkemz (Apr 8, 2011)

oh waw not long to wait then  good luck xxxxxx


----------



## bev (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Daniela,

What lovely news. Are you having a section because the baby is big.Bev


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 9, 2011)

i am having a c section because i had a lot of surgery between 99 and 2003 when i had graham i have a lots of stitchesin my uterus ,tubes bladder , so it will be to dangerous to go in to labour for me and this time they told me if i gointo labour i have to call the ambulance straight away for an emergency section they cut me at 37 weeks with graham and this time it will be 38 +1and the baby is a lot bigger than graham .Ihad lots of surgery because of PCOS,endometriosis ,+a miscarriage where the DandC did not go really well


----------



## bev (Apr 10, 2011)

grahams mum said:


> i am having a c section because i had a lot of surgery between 99 and 2003 when i had graham i have a lots of stitchesin my uterus ,tubes bladder , so it will be to dangerous to go in to labour for me and this time they told me if i gointo labour i have to call the ambulance straight away for an emergency section they cut me at 37 weeks with graham and this time it will be 38 +1and the baby is a lot bigger than graham .Ihad lots of surgery because of PCOS,endometriosis ,+a miscarriage where the DandC did not go really well



Hi Daniela,
Phew - no wonder you are having a section.You have been through a lot of surgeries havent you.Bev


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 10, 2011)

grahams mum said:


> i have the date !!!!! 3 of may first one in the morning and graham will come in with us so he can meet his sister straight away we have to be in hospital for 7 30 am



Wow the 3rd May is my grown up daughters birthday! she was due on May 1st, a saturday, but ended being born on the Bank holiday monday at 8.45am, May Day 1982  so she will be 29 in 3 weeks 
 Good luck and best wishes Sheena x


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 12, 2011)

sooo exciting =) 2 days before my birthday too lol xxx


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 12, 2011)

smile4loubie said:


> sooo exciting =) 2 days before my birthday too lol xxx



so any date for you ??????


----------



## am64 (Apr 12, 2011)

havent dispiace presi con voi per un po '.. sar? in Galles e sar? sicuramente pensare di voi il 3 maggio!

re la tua mamma entrare come mamma Graham mamme si pu? utilizzare un servizio di traduzione da internet come questo! 

http://translate.google.com


si ha ancora che io parlava italiano fluente hai?  




sorry i havent caught up with you for a while ..i will be in wales and  will definately think of you on 3rd May !! 

re your Mum joining as grahams mums mum she can use a translation service from the internet such as this one !!!
http://translate.google.com

you didnt think i spoke fluent italian did you ??


----------

